# Problème Silverlight + Safari 4.



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'espère ne pas m'être trompé en postant ici.

Voilà, depuis quelque temps, j'ai abandonné Google Maps au profit de Silverlight, que je préfère.
Voilà, jusqu'à présent j'utilisais la Maps toute simple&#8230;
Mais j'ai remarqué le lien à gauche de la page:
"Explore the Bing new map".
---> http://www.bing.com/maps/?FORM=Z9FD

Je me demande si c'est la même ma ou si s'en est une autre&#8230;
Première question: est-ce la même ? Ou non ?
Je me pose la question parce qu'il y a écrit "Try it now !", ce qui me laisse supposer qu'il s'agit d'une autre ma que celle proposée initialement&#8230;

Mon autre souci découle directement de ce "try it now !". Si vous cliquez dessus, on vous propose d'installer Silverlight, ce que j'ai fait. Je suppose alors que Maps "new" repose sur Silverlight, ce qui ne me semble pas illogique, puisque tout deux propriétés de M$.
Je clique dessus, et j'installe Silverlight. Silverlight installé, je reviens sur Bing Maps, qui me demande de réactualiser la page avec F5. Je clique sur Pomme+R (notre F5 à nous) et je revois le même message. Je me dis "pas de panique, faut relancer le navigateur pour enregistrer les changements"; ce que je fais.

Je relance safari et je reviens à nouveau sur la page, je clique sur "Try it now", et il me redemande d'installer Silverlight&#8230; Actualiser ne change rien&#8230;

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

D'avance, merci.

MacU.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2010)

En suivant ton lien je n'ai absolument pas ce "Bing new map" ni ce "Try it now". D'ailleurs, l'interface est en français.

Nota : j'ai récemment mis à jour Silverlight en version 3.0.50106.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

Ok. En allant sur la version U.S., j'obtiens bien ce que tu décris.

Mais pas de problème ni de demande de mise à jour.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

OK, merci d'essayer. 
Passe sur Bing en anglais, je n'ai pas pris Bing France, mais US. 

Comment mettre Silverlight à jour ? 


----------------------------------EDIT:
D'accord, merci. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi
Je l'ai bien installé pourtant !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, merci d'essayer.
> Passe sur Bing en anglais, je n'ai pas pris Bing France, mais US.
> 
> Comment mettre Silverlight à jour ?



http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/get-started/install/default.aspx


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Je l'ai déjà fait&#8230;
Sur cette capture tu verras "My city sur Facebook" dans mes onglets.
En fait c'est une application en mode Silverlight&#8230;
Si je vais dessus, elle me dit que je n'ai pas Silverlight d'installé !
Alors que si ! Puisque que je l'ai même fait plusieurs fois dans le doute.
Peut être que le problème est là ?

Je vais désinstaller peut être, et réinstaller&#8230;






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------

OK, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Comme un con j'avais désactivé les plu-ins avec Secrets&#8230;
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2010)

Edit : affaire réglée.

On oublie souvent ces petits trucs en plus qui font des moins.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Oui, merci.

En revanche, saurais tu pourquoi je n'ai pas l'image de Bing en plein écran ? Je veux dire:
Ça c'est chez moi:




Et ça, c'est ce que j'ai à l'école, sur IE&#8230;





Autrement dit mon image actuelle, mais en plein écran !

Bizarre non ?
Ça vient de IE ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mars 2010)

Je remets un peu à jour ce post pour vous poser une chtite question, même si ça n'a rien de "Mac properly".
Voilà, en fait comme je l'ai déjà dit j'ai adopté Microsoft Bing pour de bon, surtout pour les cartes, où Google est à mon avis, moins "sympathique" à explorer ! 

J'ai un compte Live, et j'ai tout configuré en anglais, sauf que voilà.
J'ai sauvegardé des "places" ou des "spots", enfin, des endroits que j'ai sauvegardé sur les cartes, des "centres d'intérêts", comme des adresses utiles&#8230;
Sur Bing Maps "normal" aucun souci, je les retrouve bien&#8230;
Sauf que sous Silverlight, j'ai bien le nom du dossier avec mes sauvegardes dedans, mais les endroits sauvegardés ne s'affichent pas, contrairement au mode "normal".
Sauriez vous me dire pourquoi ou devrais je contacter MS à ce sujet ? 

Par ailleurs, j'ai remarqué que Safari, par exemple, me fait souffler les ventilos à 4.000 tpm lorsque je  visionne des vidéos en streaming, ou de films. Mais lorsque je raccorde mon ordinateur à ma télé pour m'en servir comme écran externe, je n'ai plus de souffle, j'ai des ventilos à 3.400 tpm, mais pas un bruit, du moins, pas une soufflerie comme je peux l'avoir sous Safari "normalement", si quelqu'un saurait m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment, je lui en saurais gré ! 

Merci bien d'avance !


----------

